# Ecualizador Estereo 4 Canales



## matls (May 20, 2007)

Buenas, Soy nuevo en el foro, y he leido mucho de los post que tienen y me parecen todos muy interesantes, y queria pedirles ayuda porque tengo que diseñar un Ecualizador Estereo 4 Canales, con operacionales y eso, eso lo tengo casi todo claro, mi mayo duda es en las entradas, tengo que tener una entrada para ipods o equipos electronicos, y dos entradas, una izquierda y una derecha para microfonos, que diferencia deben tener los jacks para los microfonos que los jacks para los ipods?? lei algo de que la impedancia es diferente, y queria saber como arreglar esa diferencia.. Muchas GRacias...


----------



## Manonline (May 20, 2007)

necesitas un preamplificador... eso creo... la amplificación que requieren ambos es muy distinta. La señal del microfono es muy baja, todo lo contrario, el ipod tiene señal alta.

Si qeres ver... yo publique en este foro un ecualizador de 5 canales mono... para hacerlo estereo solo hay qe hacer dos plaquetas =es...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/


----------

